# Expat Sport Clubs



## Colin Estlick (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm moving to Rome at the beginning of next month a need to find a sports club that has tennis and gym facilities. The major snag is that i do not speak any Italian so english speaker is a must.

Colin


----------

